# Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Gaming 11 GB



## W1zzard (Apr 5, 2017)

The Gigabyte AORUS GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Gaming comes with the largest out-of-the-box overclock we've seen so far. At 33 dBA, it's also running much quieter than the Founders Edition and includes the highly popular idle-fan-stop feature. Pricing is very reasonable too, with a pre-order price of $750.

*Show full review*


----------



## jabbadap (Apr 5, 2017)

Quite strong one. That VRM section cooling is looking near perfect. And it has ridiculous amount of video outputs 

But so correct if I'm wrong but you can't use dvi and hdmi in the same time or what?! So no point of buying this if you need dvi for your monitor and have uhd telly with hdmi2.0.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 5, 2017)

jabbadap said:


> But so correct if I'm wrong but you can't use dvi and hdmi in the same time or what?! So no point of buying this if you need dvi for your monitor and have uhd telly with hdmi2.0.


One HDMI port is always active, I updated the review to clarify it.

Take a look, does it make more sense now?


----------



## pat-roner (Apr 5, 2017)

Glad to se Gigabyte doing well with Aorus.

The Gigabyte Extreme Gaming 980ti is the most amazing card I've ever had. 
Great review W1zzard - as always.


----------



## Wesslan (Apr 5, 2017)

Great review! I have a card on the way soon I hope 

What software did you use for overclocking? Their own or afterburner?

How does a higher TDP cap a lower power limit on the board? Is the power limit possible to raise with say a new bios?


----------



## jabbadap (Apr 5, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> One HDMI port is always active, I updated the review to clarify it.
> 
> Take a look, does it make more sense now?



Yeah, just realized it has three hdmi ports. And it's clearly stated on that bracket dvi-d or hdmi2 port to be active, so one can use hdmi1 port and dvi-d port at the same time. I presume that the third hdmi port is usable as well(Gigabyte site are down, can't check from there now).


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 5, 2017)

How come the max and average clocks are higher and the max overclock is higher on the Gigabyte but MSI and Asus are 5 fps faster on the overclock test? Different throttle points in the bios? Memory timing?


----------



## fynxer (Apr 6, 2017)

Wesslan said:


> Great review! I have a card on the way soon I hope
> 
> What software did you use for overclocking? Their own or afterburner?
> 
> How does a higher TDP cap a lower power limit on the board? Is the power limit possible to raise with say a new bios?



I am looking for more info like Wesslan, please help us.

Power input configuration adjustable 50%+ up to 375 W is amazing BUT only to be choked by a board power limit of around 270 W.

I am really bummed out, hard time to see where the Xtreme is in this card with this low limit.

Please help me understand if this is possible to fix with a modded bios or a hardware mod of the board.

Or am i getting this wrong, is there noting to be done?


----------



## fynxer (Apr 6, 2017)

We must fix a way to by pass the voltage restrictions to really see what this baby can do.

What i understand you have to do a hardware mod to get around it.


----------



## Jism (Apr 6, 2017)

3% gain in oc?


----------



## Kanan (Apr 6, 2017)

> When installed inside the case, there is a little bit of sagging on the right side of the card, near the power connectors. It is nothing alarming, though.


Maybe it's alarming on the long run. I don't think I'd buy this card, rather go for the Asus or MSI then, which are not as heavy and don't sag at all (at least not at the beginning).


----------



## Mistral (Apr 6, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Maybe it's alarming on the long run. I don't think I'd buy this card, rather go for the Asus or MSI then, which are not as heavy and don't sag at all (at least not at the beginning).


Remember the Scythe Ninja Wire?


----------



## Kanan (Apr 6, 2017)

Mistral said:


> Remember the Scythe Ninja Wire?


No but thanks for the tip may come in handy sometime.


----------



## Gigabyte-Gaming (Apr 6, 2017)

Wesslan said:


> Great review! I have a card on the way soon I hope
> 
> What software did you use for overclocking? Their own or afterburner?
> 
> How does a higher TDP cap a lower power limit on the board? Is the power limit possible to raise with say a new bios?



From the conclusions part of the review:
"On the other hand the adjustment range is much bigger than on competing cards and goes all the way right up to the 375 W limit defined by the power input configuration, which also means upgrading the power plugs from 6+8 to 8+8 was a justified move and is not just for show like we've seen on other cards."


----------



## Gigabyte-Gaming (Apr 6, 2017)

fynxer said:


> Power input configuration adjustable 50%+ up to 375 W is amazing BUT only to be choked by a board power limit of around 270 W.



The board has the pin configuration and power phases to deal with up to 375W and it can be adjusted by software like stated on the conclusions, this is already enabled on the BIOS.


----------



## johnwayne117 (Apr 6, 2017)

*MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X* 2038 MHz 1490 MHz




*Gigabyte GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Gaming* 2050 MHz 1515 MHz




Can someone explain how? How, card with lower clocks gained 5 more fps?(same asus ti)


----------



## fynxer (Apr 6, 2017)

Gigabyte-Gaming said:


> The board has the pin configuration and power phases to deal with up to 375W and it can be adjusted by software like stated on the conclusions, this is already enabled on the BIOS.



Thanks for the quick answer BUT there is still concern regarding the 5fps diff between Aorus Xtreme and Asus Strix OC+ MSI Gaming X.

The Msi card perform better on lower clock than Aorus Xtreme which raises a flag that something might not be right.

Sure 5fps (2.5%) is not a lot but when you buy the best (Xtreme Edition) you don't want to make any compromises.


----------



## jabbadap (Apr 6, 2017)

johnwayne117 said:


> *MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X* 2038 MHz 1490 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First not knowing how stable the clocks are, W1zzard talks about maximum boost clock. So it probably does not stay on that whole game benchmark(Boost clock varies). 

And with such a high fps, limiting factor start to be processor. W1zzard should consider upping the resolution to uhd or changing OC performance game.


----------



## KarymidoN (Apr 6, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Maybe it's alarming on the long run. I don't think I'd buy this card, rather go for the Asus or MSI then, which are not as heavy and don't sag at all (at least not at the beginning).





Mistral said:


> Remember the Scythe Ninja Wire?






Has tecnology gone too far?


----------



## jabbadap (Apr 6, 2017)

What the h.... Nvidia quite sneakily released Titan Xp(full gp102 with 11Gbps gddr5x):

https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/products/10series/titan-xp/


----------



## Kanan (Apr 7, 2017)

KarymidoN said:


> View attachment 85938
> Has tecnology gone too far?


Well I'll stick to dual slot cards if I can, maximum 2.5 slot for me. I think 3-slot cards are just too heavy on the long run.


----------



## KarymidoN (Apr 7, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Well I'll stick to dual slot cards if I can, maximum 2.5 slot for me. I think 3-slot cards are just too heavy on the long run.



Those "VGA Supprorts" became really popular in Brazil.


----------



## wrathchild_67 (Apr 7, 2017)

KarymidoN said:


> Those "VGA Supprorts" became really popular in Brazil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you buy that outside of Brazil? Any gpu braces I've found are at least $15. I can't imagine the one in your pics is that expensive, and if they are, someone needs to introduce some competition and bring prices down!


----------



## KarymidoN (Apr 7, 2017)

wrathchild_67 said:


> Can you buy that outside of Brazil? Any gpu braces I've found are at least $15. I can't imagine the one in your pics is that expensive, and if they are, someone needs to introduce some competition and bring prices down!



The 2 GPU Version costs R$ 54,90 (BRL) thats about $18 (USD) 




They Probably don't ship it wordwide, but you can make one with a 3D printer.


----------



## welshyc (Apr 8, 2017)

I just got my xtreme edition, and my performance seems to be way below whats shown here (and worse than my old 1080) but I can't figure out why.

You show bf1 with 136fps average at 1440p. Mine hovers around 80-90 with frequent dips down below 50, sometimes as low as 30.

I have a brand new build with a 7600k @ 4.8Ghz, 16gb DDR4 2400.

I can't find anything wrong with the system. Clocks and temps are all good. what's going on?


----------



## KarymidoN (Apr 8, 2017)

welshyc said:


> I just got my xtreme edition, and my performance seems to be way below whats shown here (and worse than my old 1080) but I can't figure out why.
> 
> You show bf1 with 136fps average at 1440p. Mine hovers around 80-90 with frequent dips down below 50, sometimes as low as 30.
> 
> ...



Is Your GPU Use at 99% when you play the game? your driver is up to date? the graphics settings have more AA than you need at 1440p?


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 8, 2017)

johnwayne117 said:


> *MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X* 2038 MHz 1490 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simple, the Gigabyte Aorus can't keep the card cool enough to prevent dropping boost bins. The higher TDP /overvolt target is working against it's performance.

https://tpucdn.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_1080_Ti_Xtreme_Gaming/images/clock_vs_voltage.jpg

^ says it all. MSI manages to keep this GPU pegged at -1 or -2 boost bins at the most, while the Gigabyte is all over the place.

With Pascal, your max clocks are irrelevant. What matters is the GPU clock when temps and voltage are stabilized, generally when the card hovers around the 70 C temp target (which is generally always what you're ending up at, give or take a few C depending on fan profile), it has dropped two boost bins down from max boost. The Gigabyte however keeps trying to jam the maximum voltage in there, increasing temps, and causing additional boost bins to be dropped. The additional volts don't allow the card to settle on the best voltage/temperature point, but keep pushing it only to run into BIOS limits constantly.

When overclocking Pascal, it is generally beneficial to stay under the 70 C temp target and apply the voltage +% that fits that temp target with your fan profile after a long session. Less is more. I use a +75% core overvolt and I get better bench scores than I do at 100%. The GPU BIOS is built to find that equilibrium between core volts and temp targets, and it is generally smarter than most overclockers are  Let it do its magic, and you get better fps.


----------



## Abula (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks to Techpowerup for another amazing review.  Very nice card overall, as quiet as the Asus Strix but with the advantage of 3x DP for people going into triple monitors with high refresh rates.

Btw any chance Techpowerup is going to review ZOTAC GTX 1080 Ti AMP Extreme / ZT-P10810C-10P , im really interested on this one, since the GTX1080 version was the quietest of all, im hopping this might be also on ti cards.


----------



## Wesslan (Apr 8, 2017)

Abula said:


> Thanks to Techpowerup for another amazing review.  Very nice card overall, as quiet as the Asus Strix but with the advantage of 3x DP for people going into triple monitors with high refresh rates.
> 
> Btw any chance Techpowerup is going to review ZOTAC GTX 1080 Ti AMP Extreme / ZT-P10810C-10P , im really interested on this one, since the GTX1080 version was the quietest of all, im hopping this might be also on ti cards.



There is a german review for now, seems very cool on 69 degrees BUT very noisy sadly. One of the worse on 1080 ti. Had high hopes since their 1080 was amazing :/


----------



## Abula (Apr 9, 2017)

Wesslan said:


> There is a german review for now, seems very cool on 69 degrees BUT very noisy sadly. One of the worse on 1080 ti. Had high hopes since their 1080 was amazing :/


 Any chance you have a link to the review, i tried googling but havent been able to find any reviews online, even entered a lot of german sites.


----------



## Wesslan (Apr 9, 2017)

Sorry wrong link first, here it is

https://videocardz.com/newz/nsfw-zotac-gtx-1080-ti-amp-extreme-strips-naked

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.p...-gtx-1080-ti-amp-extreme-edition-im-test.html


----------



## Abula (Apr 9, 2017)

Wesslan said:


> Sorry wrong link first, here it is
> 
> https://videocardz.com/newz/nsfw-zotac-gtx-1080-ti-amp-extreme-strips-naked
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.p...-gtx-1080-ti-amp-extreme-edition-im-test.html


 Thanks for the link, its very interesting.  It seems its slightly louder than the Asus and temps are little above as well, seems Asus has a better card, but i need triple display port, and Zotac, Gigabyte and EVGA are the ones that i see coming like that, so for me its still on the contenders. 

None the less, on noise levels, after SPCR, i only trust TPU, so im still hopping TPU gets a sample to see how it does.

Thanks again for the link.


----------



## Gamer111 (Apr 12, 2017)

Overlock test Using Battlefield 3  is So **** Stupid.

i was overlocking this card and i got 10% more Fps when i was trying Witcher 3 and battlefield 1

Battlefield 3 Overlock test = Fail
(should be modern game...)


----------

